# mon ipod nano n'ets plus reconnu par itunes



## yoyo :) (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous! 
je suis nouvelle dans ce forum et je ne sais pas si je me suis mise dans le bon forum mais bon, le problème est le suivant : j'ai un Ipod nano vidéo de 2 ans qui n'est plus reconnu par Itunes (lui aussi installé depuis 2 ans), dès que je le branche, il me dit de l'éjecter car il ne le reconnait pas. Je ne peux plus rajouter de musique ni de film  le problème doit venir du Ipod puisque j'ai essayer de brancher celui de mon ami et lui, ça a marché!! 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Billgrumeau (25 Décembre 2009)

Salut

As-tu essayé de réinitialiser l'iPod ?

Doc Apple : 
Vous pouvez résoudre la plupart des problèmes de liPod nano en le réinitialisant. 
Assurez-vous dabord que liPod nano est chargé. 
Pour réinitialiser liPod nano : 
1 Mettez le commutateur Hold sur HOLD, puis désactivez-le à nouveau. 
2 Maintenez enfoncés le bouton Menu et le bouton central pendant au moins 6 secondes 
jusquà lapparition du logo Apple.

Si ça ne marche pas : essaye de brancher l'iPod sur un autre ordi pour voir si tu as le même problème.


----------

